# Is this hair algae or something else?



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi,

I just recently noticed this thin "hair" growing on my UG patches. So far it's only on UG and no other plants affected. Very hard to remove from UG - it sticks to the plant very tight...

What is it and what to do about it?

*Tank:* ADA mini M 
*Water parameters:* no ammonia, no nitrites, no nitrates. I do about 30% of daily water changes.
*Ferts:* Dosing ADA green brighty step 1, pottasium after each water change.
*Pressurized CO2*
*Lights:* ADA Solar Mini M, 10 hours per day.

Please advise.


----------



## Kawi (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's a link I found around, helpful for identifying algae in my algae farm tank:
http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

I'm leaning more towards thread algae, but it could be hair algae. Are they very long single threads or are they bunching?


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Kawi said:


> Here's a link I found around, helpful for identifying algae in my algae farm tank:
> http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/
> 
> I'm leaning more towards thread algae, but it could be hair algae. Are they very long single threads or are they bunching?


Very informative site! Thanks!

I think you are right about thread algae. It looks very similar. So far the longest threads I've seen in my tank are about 2-3". However, they are single threads while the picture on that site shows thread algae having "branches"...

Just dropped two Amano shrimps in the tank. Will check on them in the morning.


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

Bubba...I see that you are adding CO2 to your tank but at the same time, you have no detectable nitrates (I assume, as indicated from testing your water) and you're doing 30% water changes every day. You need to have nitrates in your water and those measures are working against that. So, I'd recommend that you look into Estimative Index-dosing...take a look at this:

http://www.ukaps.org/EI.htm

...and even if you decide not to do it, you'll see that you have to have essential "macro" ferts like potassium, nitrates and phosphates in the water at all times...and also the "micro" ferts like iron and boron. If you dose in proper amounts, you wouldn't need water changes more than once a week.


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Avi said:


> Bubba...I see that you are adding CO2 to your tank but at the same time, you have no detectable nitrates (I assume, as indicated from testing your water) and you're doing 30% water changes every day. You need to have nitrates in your water and those measures are working against that. So, I'd recommend that you look into Estimative Index-dosing...take a look at this:
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/EI.htm
> 
> ...and even if you decide not to do it, you'll see that you have to have essential "macro" ferts like potassium, nitrates and phosphates in the water at all times...and also the "micro" ferts like iron and boron. If you dose in proper amounts, you wouldn't need water changes more than once a week.


I am doing every day water chages because my tank cycled a few days ago so I might stop doing it now... About nitrates. I plan to have CRS in there and read that nitrates are bad for them. Is that true?

Currently I was adding ADA Green Brighty Step 1 + Fluorish Potassium on a daily basis (maybe that's why I got algae, plus 10 hours of light...).

I'm not sure what is the content of Green Brighty Step 1 and afraid to mix stuff...


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Check this site out Bubba. It has pictures and also treatment for the various types of algae.

http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_freshwater_algae.php


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

volatile said:


> Check this site out Bubba. It has pictures and also treatment for the various types of algae.
> 
> http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_freshwater_algae.php


The article and pictures looks the same as in Avi's post. But it's a good article!

Darn Amanos started to polish my stones, but not plants! Hopefully they will realize my need 

Btw, can they co-exists with CRS?


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes the Amanos can co-exist but they will bully your CRS and harass them and take their food. They are kind of *******s really =)


----------



## sunfire99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like spyrogyra algae. Do a search and see if it matches up with what you have there. Good luck if that's what it is. It is nasty..


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

sunfire99 said:


> Looks like spyrogyra algae. Do a search and see if it matches up with what you have there. Good luck if that's what it is. It is nasty..


Sunfire, you da man! It looks exactly as on the pictures posted in this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/82226-spirogyra-algae.html

And I think you had it too, right? Can somebody explain the basics of the blackout process? Does it mean I completely turn off light of a few days?

Thanks!


----------



## sunfire99 (Apr 8, 2009)

You're very welcome. I responded to your PM with details. The blackout can be whatever it takes to completely remove all light from getting into the tank. Turn off the lights, and cover it up really well to prevent sunlight and even lamps, etc from lighting the tank. You can skip feeding the fish for 3 says also. If you do feed, feed them very lightly or only on day 2, etc.... Good luck.


----------

